
Google Building Censored Search Engine for Chinese Market - rmason
https://thenextweb.com/asia/2018/08/01/google-allegedly-working-on-censored-search-engine-for-chinese-market/
======
rmason
If this story is true it is a sad day for freedom. There will come a day that
China is a free and democratic nation. Those that enabled the dictators should
not be allowed to operate in the ensuing free and open market.

